# Generator for Fish Tank



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

So I am looking to get a generator that will run my 55 and 20 gallon tanks so that if and when I lose power I do not lose my fish... I know nothing about generators and money is really tight for me right now so i am trying to figure out what the smallest generator I could use to run both of my tanks... anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The amount of draw that you are talking about is nothing and can be run by a small generator. What is your budget $200-500?? That is the real question. I have learned since talking on the hobby that the filters and pumps are a very low amp draw and can run on the smallest of generators. If you take into consideration your heater and your filters and your air pump 500 watts could run them without a hiccup. BUT if you have a little extra and want to go a bit beyond that 1500 watts is just a bit above and good enough to give you a few more items to power.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check out harbor freight...they have a 800-900 watt unit for 90 bucks...i woul look for one a little bigger though..

http://www.harborfreight.com/#


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Add up heater, pump and filter wattages to tell what you need. You can often get by with smaller filters or many sponge filters on one air-pump, but you have to already have them before you need them. With main power out, a bigger or additional or a space heater may be necessary to keep the tank warm.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

At my LFS they ran the entire store on a 3500 watt. One of my neighbors that I later found out has tanks was not only running his tanks but his fridge and a few lights as well as his tank on a honda 2000 watt inverter and had no problems.

Like I said before it is not really about which generator you want to buy but what your budget is. 1000 Watts or better will run your set ups with no problem. Like emc7 said add up your wattage totals and you will see just what you need and if your budget is low ball then shoot for a small on if you have the extra get something not just to save the fish but assist you too.

I ran prior to this flood my tank and house using minimum items of course on a 4000 watt. Now I have a 6000 Watt and I am sure to be more than adequate for any issues that may come my way. My problem was where I had my generator to begin with was in my garage and I was not really prepped for the amount of flooding and the generator was damaged by the salt water. The generator that you choose has to be based on a few things.

HOW BIG (can you move it to safe running location with or without help?, how much$$ (Budget is reall #1, how many watts for what you intend to run. How far will your line (extension) be run there is a small drop depending on the length you have to run the cord( go for a heavy duty cable with larger conductors less heat less stress and more power delivered)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gas-powered anything need to run in a "well-vented" area, so plan on running a cord in from outside. You don't want CO killing your fish. Agree with keeping it high and dry if flooding is possible (but then it has to be light enough to carry down the attic steps).


----------

